# Runt - I love You



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Runt. Thank you for being there for her. May your memories together and the knowledge that she is pain free and chasing lots of bubbles at the rainbrow bridge comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

So, so sorry on your loss. I totally understand and it's never easy. I guess you know she isn't suffering even though your heart hurts and you'll miss you little sweet girl. I hope you find some comfort here at the forum.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We are very sorry for your loss. They way you speak of Runt in your post shows the huge love you had for your dog.
May he be waiting for you at the Bridge and his head turn to you when you arrive to be together forever.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so glad you found us. Many here have been in your shoes. Time does dull the pain, but her essence will always live with you. Someone said that she is with you still.... only now on silent paws. Cherish your memories. And know that we are always here.... we have many shoulders to lean or cry on and ears to listen. I hope that at some point your heart .... and your Runt, will lead you to a new golden soul that needs your love and caring.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounded like a beautiful dog and sure sounds like she brought you plenty happiness.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss...we do understand ....Godspeed Runt...

_* So this is where we part, My Friend,
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.​ I will go on, I'll find the strength,
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
share one last look, before I grieve.​ There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
will remember well all you've taught.​ Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
take with you this...I loved you best.​*_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Your tribute to your beloved Runt shows the tremendous love you and she shared. I, too, lost a dog to hemangiosarcoma this year. We would love to see pictures of your precious girl. I'm sure she is now chasing bubbles at the Bridge to her heart's content.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Runt, but it sounds like you gave him a great life. They do indeed give us to much it's hard to deal with the loss, but in time its the memories that make us smile even if we still feel sad.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Runt sounds wonderful and well loved. I know how very hard the road of grief is.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

hope some pictures were uploaded - not sure if you can see my gorgeous red haired beauty


wow
thanks for all the replies - it really makes a difference not feeling so alone


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was an absolute beauty with such a wonderful face. I know all to well the pain of loss to hemangiosarcoma. It sucks and it's so unfair. Take care.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Runt looks like a beautiful red girl. We lost our Bailey in March this year to that terrible disease. God speed Runt.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened for your loss - but many here have all faced the loss of the loved furry ones, and yes we do understand what you are feeling.

In time you will remember Runt with a smile, keep her close in your heart where her memory is forever safe

Run free, play hard and sleep softly with your new friends Runt


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Runt*

Thank you so much for sharing Runt with us and joining us.

I, too, know the pain of losing my beloved dogs.
It gives me comfort to know they are no longer in pain and are waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.

Runt was a BEAUTY!! I'm sure that you, like all of us, are hooked on Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is such a very painful thing to lose a beloved golden buddy. I hope when the time is right you consider opening your home to another golden ball of love.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Runt was a beautiful girl. I know how hard it is to lose a "pal" as we lost Sweet Katie in October. We became foster parents and adopted Miss Happy which has helped. No one will every replace Runt but I'm sure your heart is big enough to have another golden.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Runt. She was beautiful. I lost my Savanah in March to hemangiosarcoma. There will come a time you will start remembering her with mostly smiles instead of tears.  Until then let yourself grieve and cry as much as you need to.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for you're loss of Runt.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your pics. I loved the last one of her smiling. She looked like a happy girl and you have to be proud of the life you offered her. We too lost our 10 year old golden Sierra in March due to melanoma cancer. I still miss her! But as I wrote out my Christmas cards today, I said it's a bittersweet year. We put Sierra to rest, but we now have a new little golden girl Jena, who we will offer a great life too. Hopefully someday when the pain isn't too much, you can offer a good home to another golden. Wishing you some peace today with your fond memories of Runt.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, we understand and are here for you! (((((((((Hugs))))))))))))) Runt will be waiting for you when it is your time to cross the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. In time, you'll be able to remember the joyful times. Hugs to you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us because of the loss of your beautiful girl. When you remember her, think of the fun times and not the last day. Thank you for sharing her with all of us, she was a very beautiful girl. I hope one day you will get another golden, she would you to share that love with another dog as you did with her. 
Run free sweet girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*I AM SO SORRY FOR YOU LOSS. SHE WAS A BEAUTIFUL GIRL. I ALSO UNDERSTAND YOUR ANGER. ONAY 22 THIS YEARMY 8 YR, 9 MONTH OLD GOLDEN GIRL WAS PLAYING, EATING, HAVING FUN. THE NEXT MORNING SHE DIDN'T WANT TO EAT AND THREW UP. SHE HAS HAD A VIRUS A COUPLE OF TIMES THAT WAS LIKE THAT THIS AND I TOOK HER IN TO SEE THE VET. HE FOUND A MASS IN HER LOWER ABDOMAN. HE OPERATED THAT DAY AD 48 HOURS LATER SHE DIED AS I HELD HER TELLING HER HOW MUCH I LOED HER.*

*THE HISTOPATH REPORT CAME BACK, A GASTROINTESTINAL STROMAL TUMOR. IN 20 YEARS MY VET HAD NEVER SEEN ONE IN A DOG. AND THEY ARE EXTREELY RARE IN HUMANS. BUT IT HAPPENED TO MY KayCee GIRL. LIKE YOU I WAS ANGRY THAT IT HAPPENED TO MY LITTLE GIRL. SHE WAS SWUCH A SWEET, LOVING GIRL, SO GOOD. I WILL MISS HER FOREVER, BUT NOW I TLK OF HER WITH SMILES MORE OFTEN THAN TEARS.*


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing her story with us. Rest in peace sweet Runt. It's never easy...


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

Thinking of you...
RIP ... Runt


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

So Sorry for you loss! We share in your pain as we lost our boy recently as well.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss...we lost our girl in November and well know how difficult it is. I wish you peace in knowing you did all you could and loved her well.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. You will always have her memories and she will be forever in your heart. Take care.


----------

